# Assign #53: sky, ski or Sky



## Jeff Canes (Apr 23, 2007)

The new not so bi-weekly assignment is sky, ski or Sky. I&#8217;m giving an exception to the archive rule only to any previous un-posted photo of Sky that mostly for Corry & Joe and the other meetupers.  

Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that you would like to submit, but it was taken before this assignment was posted, PLEASE DO NOT POST IT HERE! If you have taken photos before this date that fit the theme and you'd like to share, please post them in any of the in the themes index or other galleries


----------



## Corry (Apr 23, 2007)

Bwaaahahahahahhahahahahahahah!!!!

I'll have to find uposted pics of Sky!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 23, 2007)

Corry said:


> Bwaaahahahahahhahahahahahahah!!!!
> 
> I'll have to find uposted pics of Sky!


a new edit would be OK


----------



## Garbz (Apr 24, 2007)

Dammit you couldn't post this 2 days earlier when we actually went out to photograph the sky


----------



## Nix (Apr 27, 2007)

taken from the window of a 747 on 4-24-07


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 8, 2007)

I'm not sure about this one


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 11, 2007)




----------



## gapinthevoid (May 16, 2007)

Photographed at the summit of Sugarloaf Mountain, Marquette, Michigan on  4/29/2007.


----------



## DeadEye (May 18, 2007)

Taken yesterday May 17 2007


----------



## Garbz (May 25, 2007)

Finally we get something decent: 6am. I never see 6am normally. Today I did, and it was almost worth it:


----------



## mystar-sky (May 26, 2007)

My son is named Skyler, Sky for short. Does that count?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Garbz (May 26, 2007)

Not until you post a picture it doesn't!


----------



## mystar-sky (May 26, 2007)

After he wakes up from his nap, we'll go out and I'll get some pictures of him


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

Bump


----------

